# electricity 101



## DaveAK (Jun 28, 2009)

bjfreeman said:


> I estimate about 500 man hours to read and understand.
> 
> http://www.electronicstheory.com/COURSES/ELECTRONICS/cindex.htm


Let us know when you're done.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Or, if you have a bit more time (3 or 4 years) check out http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/#electrical-engineering-and-computer-science. It is free.


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

Salty9 said:


> Or, if you have a bit more time (3 or 4 years) check out http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/#electrical-engineering-and-computer-science. It is free.


Thanks started teaching electronic in the 50's to Naval ET's
Taught First Class FCC license in the 70's , wirewrap s-100 buss multiprocessor system and wrote the code in 77, taught computer trouble shooting in the 80's

however the way people talk here it might help them.


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

bjfreeman said:


> Thanks started teaching electronic in the 50's to Naval ET's
> Taught First Class FCC license in the 70's , wirewrap s-100 buss multiprocessor system and wrote the code in 77, taught computer trouble shooting in the 80's
> 
> however the way people talk here it might help them.


I'm sure glad they finaly gave up morse code in the amateur band, I have a dislike for morse...lol..hihi

But I learned a lot about electronics in the Amateur Radio Handbook, I reccomend it for anyone wanting to learn electronics.

Roy


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

Roy Von Rogers said:


> I'm sure glad they finaly gave up morse code in the amateur band, I have a dislike for morse...lol..hihi
> 
> But I learned a lot about electronics in the Amateur Radio Handbook, I reccomend it for anyone wanting to learn electronics.
> 
> Roy


Yup my first technical manual when 12. it was a 1940 version.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

_Thanks started teaching electronic in the 50's to Naval ET's
Taught First Class FCC license in the 70's , wirewrap s-100 buss multiprocessor system and wrote the code in 77, taught computer trouble shooting in the 80's

_*It doesn't seem to have helped - come back when you have re-done it*


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

Duncan said:


> _Thanks started teaching electronic in the 50's to Naval ET's
> Taught First Class FCC license in the 70's , wirewrap s-100 buss multiprocessor system and wrote the code in 77, taught computer trouble shooting in the 80's
> 
> _*It doesn't seem to have helped - come back when you have re-done it*


I am sure you will be disappointed then I will not leave,
I am hope your strong enough to deal with it.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

bjfreeman said:


> I am sure you will be disappointed then I will not leave,
> I am hope your strong enough to deal with it.


Are you building an EV bjfreeman?
If so please tell us about the project, then I think you will have some common ground with people here.


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

rwaudio said:


> Are you building an EV bjfreeman?
> If so please tell us about the project, then I think you will have some common ground with people here.


I have started threads about my efforts.
when I get time I will put them here.
in Short I have built and am continuing to modify my HEV.


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Ah, BJFreeman, you're not the youngest on this forum  Nice to read you have been giving lectures in electronics and where familiar with writing opcode for top-notch processors back then. 
As with most things, they go on rather quick. Easy to get 'behind'. Mixmatching old thoughts new components doesn't fare well when posting them on public forums. The responses you receive from that can be 'direct'. 

As for anyone interested in electronics, Go for it! 
It's mind boggling intriguing matter!

Reading schematics by requiring to think over what each symbol means is like reading the musical notes on music paper note by note... Doing that you'll loose ear/eye for the actual song.. 
Reading & understanding and be able to explain a 1000+ component design in minutes requires some speciality. That is either gained by being active in the business and have a strong affection with the matter. School is nice and important, but don't expect it you to teach to design an electronic appliance, its mostly too generic what is being taught. (insert exceptions here.......)

Hope I do not get flamed for this


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

steven4601 said:


> Ah, BJFreeman, you're not the youngest on this forum  Nice to read you have been giving lectures in electronics and where familiar with writing opcode for top-notch processors back then.
> As with most things, they go on rather quick. Easy to get 'behind'. Mixmatching old thoughts new components doesn't fare well when posting them on public forums. The responses you receive from that can be 'direct'.
> 
> As for anyone interested in electronics, Go for it!
> ...


Ah Steve you are so right. 
as I have said in other threads there are learned and then there are educated.
As a Systems Integrator, at least one of my businesses, is embedded system.
I have 35 56f803 monitoring and controlling my motor-coach, not to mention the ones in the Power interface, Charger, Inverter and Controller of the HEV system I built.
I won't bore you with my accomplishments in Engineering.


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

related to learning i suggest 3 steps.
read everything you can, if you come accross somthing you don't understand research tilll you find the information,

once you believe you understand a process, make a change and predict the out come.

if you prediction did not turn out then go back to reading, you missed something.


----------



## DaveAK (Jun 28, 2009)

bjfreeman said:


> related to learning i suggest 3 steps.
> read everything you can, if you come accross somthing you don't understand research tilll you find the information,
> 
> once you believe you understand a process, make a change and predict the out come.
> ...


I would suggest a couple more steps.

Listen to the advice of others based on their experiences. They might just know a thing or two.

Don't insult people by suggesting they're learned and not educated. It really doesn't mean anything other than to suggest that you think you are better than them.


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

DaveAK said:


> Don't insult people by suggesting they're learned and not educated. It really doesn't mean anything other than to suggest that you think you are better than them.


I find that people that are confident in what they know, are not insulted.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

bjfreeman said:


> I find that people that are confident in what they know, are not insulted.


That is BS. You recently insulted two senior members who each are confident in what they know.



bjfreeman said:


> yes and I see you as a troll,





bjfreeman said:


> however if Tesseract is an example of the knowledge level on this board, I can see why the blind is leading the blind.


----------



## DaveAK (Jun 28, 2009)

bjfreeman said:


> I find that people that are confident in what they know, are not insulted.


Just because they can brush it aside doesn't mean that it's not an insult. But I'm sure you can point me in the direction of some very good texts to educate me as to why I'm wrong.


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

DaveAK said:


> Just because they can brush it aside doesn't mean that it's not an insult. But I'm sure you can point me in the direction of some very good texts to educate me as to why I'm wrong.


in·sult/in?s?lt/
Verb: 
Speak to or treat with disrespect or scornful abuse.
Noun: 
A disrespectful or scornfully abusive remark or action.

usually when people feel disrespected, they have low self worth. In this it means they feel disrepected by many people.
of course there are those that are A$$holes.

This comes from over 3000 hours of facilitating Men Changing Roles Groups.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

bjfreeman said:


> in·sult/in?s?lt/
> Verb:
> Speak to or treat with disrespect or scornful abuse.
> Noun:
> ...


Just like the electrical issues you are having on this site. We all can point to a common definition, but your interpretation of the definition is wildly different than everyone else.

It is bad enough to insult them once, but then when pointed out, to go out of your way to call them A$*es is just absurd.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

All these 101 threads should be change to: BJ's soapbox, and why you're too ignorant to understand.


----------



## DaveAK (Jun 28, 2009)

palmer_md said:


> Just like the electrical issues you are having on this site. We all can point to a common definition, but your interpretation of the definition is wildly different than everyone else.


Beat me to it.

"It's not my fault none of you can understand me. You're all idiots."


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

the Definition of a Troll
One who posts a deliberately provocative message to a newsgroup or message board with the intention of causing maximum disruption and argument.


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

bjfreeman said:


> the Definition of a Troll
> One who posts a deliberately provocative message to a newsgroup or message board with the intention of causing maximum disruption and argument.


let me guess, everyone on this site is a troll but you?


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

I came here to share, as I stated in my first post.
it is clear that will not happen.
as a side note, there are those that PM to discuss things, I assume because they don't want to get flamed by the board members.
So this is a waste of my time. 
I am willing to let you believe what you want.
I am too busy to debate at this level.
I wish you all well.
From Now on I am just a lurker for that the interests me.


----------



## azdeltawye (Dec 30, 2008)

bjfreeman said:


> ...From Now on I am just a lurker for that the interests me.


 Great news!


----------

